# Do you Approve Gambling?



## StarUrchin (Feb 1, 2017)

Jus wondering what some people would say xP I would disapprove cause it is luck. If you are Irish you probs would win xD Just kidding lel.

 Dont lose your money to gambling! Post how much you lost or how much you gained!


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

I think it's fine in moderation, like if you only play every now and then just for fun, but you know what they say about too much of a good thing


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2017)

Eh, if it's not hurting nobody.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 1, 2017)

I've only ever gambled in games before (because I don't have any real money to gamble with lol), but it's not at all fun for me because I just get mad when I start losing immediately. I'm ok with others doing it, but I'd only spend like 25 bucks max before I throw in the towel tbh.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2017)

I mean I'm not opposed to it but I wouldn't do it myself.

As long as you don't get addicted it's whatever. Just don't gamble away your family's whole savings or something stupid.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2017)

I watch it on television every night. Live presenters shouting the winners out and stuff. Not sure why, but it just makes me feel so relaxed.

Have never gambled myself, though. No real interest. Not bothered at all by other people doing it, though.


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah. Plus our President has a bnch of casinos. Is America going in debt? 17 trillion or 17 quintillion in the next year?


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

People need to know their limits. Mass gambling is a problem. Debt is a problem. Playing a card game with your kids for Skittles or playing Cards Against Humanity with your friends for ten bucks isn't really a problem.

When you're taking your paycheck straight to the casino, that is usually a problem.


----------



## ams (Feb 1, 2017)

No, I'm generally against things that are addictive and have the capacity to ruin lives/families. Obviously when it isn't for real money it's fine. I used to play poker for jelly beans with my family as a kid.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

i think its fine as long as it doesnt get too far out of hand


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2017)

Sure, if you're responsible with your gambling. Spending a little every now and then to have a little fun doesn't hurt.


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2017)

personally, i dont like gambling; my dad has a gambling problem and every paycheck he gets goes straight to the machines.
because of this, he is in debt, he borrows me and my younger brothers' money all the time to pay for things such as petrol just to get to work (brothers are >12). 

Mum and dad always fight because of this, with mum being unemployed and having to pay for all the bills since my dad doesn't have the money to pay for anything. Its not doing any good for our family, i just dont understand why he does it; we're a family of 4 kids and life is hard relying on government money.

maybe too much information, but i just oppose it due to my dad's life crumbling because of it : /


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 2, 2017)

Personally I don't approve of it. My uncle's family was destroyed because of his addiction to it. I think that it's a waste of money, tbh. I don't care if other people do it in moderation though, even though I don't like it. After all, it's their money. But I don't approve of it for my family. And I definitely don't approve of it when people put all their hopes on winning the lottery, rather than working hard to become wealthy.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 2, 2017)

It's fine if you don't look at it as a way to make money but rather money spent towards entertainment.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2017)

If you can afford it it's not extreme and it's in moderation


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

you make the choice to do it... no one is forcing you to spend your money. If you are of age and want to, then go right ahead


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

The problem with gambling is some people view it as luck when what they're really dealing with is an algorithm built to predict human behavior. They feel like one day their luck will change and they'll make it big.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 2, 2017)

I think it's fine in moderation. I play the lottery occasionally but I don't tend to do anything else, maybe a scratch card once in a while. I wouldn't want to live in a society when anything that had the potential to be harmful was banned, because it applies to many things, we would have very little left


----------



## alanz (Feb 2, 2017)

I think it can be quite addictive, so it's better to avoid all these things. Once I won 20$ in gambling but it was long time ago


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Feb 2, 2017)

I've never gambled IRL but I get addicted to slot machines on video games alot, especially Dragon Quest! So I don't think it would be good for me


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

Lady Luck ain't no friend of mine.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2017)

yes but i think many gambling companies are bad. they use people's gambling addictions to make money and they don't do anything to stop addiction (instead they want people to get addicted...)
 ofc private companies are going to want to earn as much money as possible, but i think the government should try to put in laws or something so gambling addicts aren't as easily exploited by companies.
also i don't think it is okay how many ads on tv are about gambling. the ads are always like "lol u will b a BILLIONARE !!!". i think ads should at least have to say that it is dangerous and can lead to addiction, like how cigarettes have "smoking kills" on them.

also i have heard about rehab programs for gambling addicts and i think that's good to have.

but as for ur actual question: sure. i don't care, people can do what they want. what i don't like is how the industry exploits people


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> yes but i think many gambling companies are bad. they use people's gambling addictions to make money and they don't do anything to stop addiction (instead they want people to get addicted...)
> ofc private companies are going to want to earn as much money as possible, but i think the government should try to put in laws or something so gambling addicts aren't as easily exploited by companies.
> also i don't think it is okay how many ads on tv are about gambling. the ads are always like "lol u will b a BILLIONARE !!!". i think ads should at least have to say that it is dangerous and can lead to addiction, like how cigarettes have "smoking kills" on them.
> 
> ...



I hate the commercials though, where they make it look like frikkin' *EVERYBODY* wins all the time. Show the bad side of gambling too. Oh, wait - that's not gonna bring in any money.


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Nah, only because the one person I know who gambles has no idea of what the word moderation is or that it might exist. 

This is just one instance, but in less than an hour, she lost $400+ playing slots. She has no hobbies or interests in anything other than spending money and I've only ever seen her geniunely happy when going to the casino.

I was never all that against gambling, now, I can't help but look at it in a different light. Seeing how this addiction affects the loved ones of serial gamblers really changes how you view it. No one really ever wins, despite what ever the gambler might say.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 2, 2017)

I've tried my hardest to "gamble" 1p coins away at those pusher machines, but got bored before I got close to losing ?1. Anyway, yeah, gamble with 1p coins rather than hundreds of pounds... unless you can afford it, I guess.

Anyone in any financial trouble needs to stay away from gambling and loan sharks.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 2, 2017)

Gambling is fine in moderation. Just like anything, too much of it is bad.


----------



## namiieco (Feb 2, 2017)

hm no i don't mind unless the person is ruining their life
and thats only if i care about them


----------



## ams (Feb 2, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> The problem with gambling is some people view it as luck when what they're really dealing with is an algorithm built to predict human behavior. They feel like one day their luck will change and they'll make it big.



I go to school with a guy whose previous career involved programming slot machines. He basically said that once you're aware of the algorithm you'll never play the machines. He seemed to feel kind of bad for being involved in the industry.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 2, 2017)

ams said:


> I go to school with a guy whose previous career involved programming slot machines. He basically said that once you're aware of the algorithm you'll never play the machines. He seemed to feel kind of bad for being involved in the industry.



They take in more than they pay out, the idea is to cash in on some else's bad luck.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 2, 2017)

I said yes. Gambling with real money isn't for me, but games like Texas Hold'em are super fun. And I don't really care what people do with their own money. If they want to pull a lever for a few hours I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 2, 2017)

Sure, I approve it. Personally I'd never gamble with real money, but I do like to test my luck in video games.
I also have a casino app on my phone which is also always fun for like 5 minutes a day or so. xD


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I hate the commercials though, where they make it look like frikkin' *EVERYBODY* wins all the time. Show the bad side of gambling too. Oh, wait - that's not gonna bring in any money.



yes ikr. i think they make a lot of people try it and then some people get stuck because they want to get back what they put in. i understand that the companies need to make money but i don't think it is morally cool to portray it as an easy way to get super rich, when in reality people generally win less than they lose (otherwise these companies wouldn't exist...) and many people get stuck in gambling addictions and get financial problems.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't even care about it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 2, 2017)

ams said:


> I go to school with a guy whose previous career involved programming slot machines. He basically said that once you're aware of the algorithm you'll never play the machines. He seemed to feel kind of bad for being involved in the industry.



They return about 95% of the money on average, yes? Enough to give the illusion of victory being possible. I think there are certain laws as to what the odds must be, but no doubt it'll vary from place to place.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A little off-topic, it's really annoying that I can't access this thread at school because it has _gambling_ in the title, lol.

According to somewhat old internet sources, informative LGBT content is also blocked, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

2/10 - too much lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't care. If you want to do it, you can do it. 

And, FWIW, there are completely legal things that aren't called gambling, but if you think about it, they ultimately are too. And that would be stock trading. Many Americans have their retirement funds in stocks (401ks). Those can go up and down based on the random whims of people.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2017)

I think it's ridiculous


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't care. If you want to do it, you can do it.
> 
> And, FWIW, there are completely legal things that aren't called gambling, but if you think about it, they ultimately are too. And that would be stock trading. Many Americans have their retirement funds in stocks (401ks). Those can go up and down based on the random whims of people.



Or the ultimate gambling... Overwatch loot boxes.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 2, 2017)

i'd bet most people are okay with gambling.


----------



## vel (Feb 3, 2017)

do i approve? yeah sure, where's my place to say whether to enjoy it or not. do i approve of it as a lifestyle? no.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't know how to vote in the poll because I am kind of biased. XD Being it that I ya know, work at a Casino and all. I honestly don't gamble myself, and the only people in my family who gamble are addicts... so I mean that makes me not really a fan of it, my mom sinks way too much money into the casino, which has basically put her into debt cause she can't control herself, but she's in the mindset it's the only way to get her out. Like that she'll win big and that will fix all of her problems. The same goes for my boyfriend because he has an addictive personality, so he'll come in saying he's going to spend $20 and then he keeps taking more and more money out. But with that being said people who gamble _responsibly_ I have no problem with, like it's your money, and if you win that's really neat. But it's something that is really easy to lose control of.


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 3, 2017)

...I'm not a fan of gambling. I've known so many poor people who waste their already dwindling funds on the hope that they'll be able to win big, which they pretty much never do. I spent my entire childhood watching everyone in my family pray that they'd win the lottery so we could finally stop living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't like gambling because of my dad. He wastes all of his time and money gambling. He doesn't take care of any of his responsibilities because he would rather be out all day gambling and come home at 4am than do what he is supposed to. It's all he cares about and it creates tons of problems because he wastes his life doing it and doesn't care about how it effects other people.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> yes but i think many gambling companies are bad. they use people's gambling addictions to make money and they don't do anything to stop addiction (instead they want people to get addicted...)
> ofc private companies are going to want to earn as much money as possible, but i think the government should try to put in laws or something so gambling addicts aren't as easily exploited by companies.
> also i don't think it is okay how many ads on tv are about gambling. the ads are always like "lol u will b a BILLIONARE !!!". i think ads should at least have to say that it is dangerous and can lead to addiction, like how cigarettes have "smoking kills" on them.
> 
> ...



The casino I work at we actually have to take a class to identify Gambling Addiction and are urged to give out pamphlets on gambling addiction to the patrons who are addicted. I don't know how many people actually do, but there is a free gambling addiction rehab here so that's pretty neat, I brought my mom one and she scoffed and said she didn't have an addiction just like any other addict would say... kind of sad.

And how someone else said that you should look at gambling not as a way to make money but a form of entertainment is exactly right, that's what we sell, the experience, the entertainment, we don't sell winning.

And I always tell people who ask me why I don't gamble here at the casino I point out our gorgeous new building and say "cause you can tell who the real winner here is."


----------



## mogyay (Feb 3, 2017)

it's definitely a weird concept when i think about it and i don't really approve of it but i don't think it should be illegal or anything, people can enjoy it responsibly after all but there's always someone who can't control themselves. i was watching a documentary about gambling and this multi millionaire lost a million nonchalantly ugh, people should not have that much money if they're not gonna do anything useful with it


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 4, 2017)

My dad works in the casino business and it ruined our family. I used to be embarrassed to tell my friends what my dad's job was because it was so ****ing weird. He basically put me and my brother through primary and secondary education with all his winnings during his professional black jack days... but it's different now that he manages his own casino. The house doesn't always win. You deal with ****ty people and sometimes I worry for his safety. So no, I don't approve of gambling but I can't avoid it. Literally grew up in that world -_-


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

It ruins lives, so no.

Money or not, its not a good obsession and it will end relationships if you let your obsession get the best of you.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 5, 2017)

What other people do with their money isn't my buisness but I personally don't gamble much, if ever. I don't make enough money to where I would want to risk it like that. If someone else wants to take the chance as long as they don't end up in debt I say go ahead.


----------



## xSany (Feb 5, 2017)

I sometimes play poker on the pc, not with real money, although i could win money since i am pretty good in poker. It all depends on for what purpose you're going to gamble. I would not suggest this to a person with a gambling problem tho.


----------



## Samansu (Feb 6, 2017)

There is nothing inherently wrong with gambling. It is perfectly fine in moderation, but some people get addicted to it and that is a problem. However, just because some people can't control themselves doesn't mean it should be banned. I believe it should be legal.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 7, 2017)

well it's always nice to read news when someone won 10 million dollars


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't think it's a good idea to gamble anything that you wouldn't consider spare money (like grocery or rent money), but I don't think there is anything morally wrong with gambling.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't really care if others do it... and gambling a little bit for entertainment and games doesn't hurt, but I wouldn't gamble so much. 

Of course it becomes a problem when its an addiction and is harming others and yourself financially or emotionally.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 16, 2017)

I say no, but it's an addiction. Like drugs, alcohol and smoking, you need to know what's 'too much' and what your limits are. As long as you can establish what it too much and when to stop, I don't care. Gambling addiction and smoking addiction should be treated like the real addictions they are.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't like gambling and I disapprove it


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 16, 2017)

If you have money to spend, sure. but only in moderation


----------



## e-puff (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree with moderation. It's more fun than I'd anticipated, honestly. I used to be 100% against it.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

If the gambling doesn't go too far.. its fine I guess


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 21, 2017)

no 'cause it;s easy to get addicted to such games


----------



## kayleee (Feb 21, 2017)

It's fine if you go into it knowing you're going to lose way more than you win

Obviously it can be addictive and that's a problem but if you have the money to spare than why not I guess

Like it can be kind of fun to go to the casino occasionally but it's not an ideal way to make money lmao


----------



## Flare (Feb 21, 2017)

IMO it isn't such a good thing to do...
But maybe it can be good for some people, especially maybe those who are more advanced at doing these types of things.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 21, 2017)

yes if you have self control & see it as a form of entertainment and not a way to actually make money.  i've been to vegas several times & i've gambled while i was there - i do it for fun and don't really expect to win and it's pretty fun to get unlimited champagne while playing

the problem with gambling is most people do not see it this way, they get out of control & think they'll win tons of money but just end up losing so much - the games are designed for you to lose, if you don't understand that concept you should probably stay away from it


----------



## Weiland (Feb 22, 2017)

If you have good self-control, go for it.
But if you have a family who would benefit from the money (such as child support or a sick family member or maybe just kids) - no, it's in your best interest not to.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I wouldn't care what others do with their money but I probably won't attempt it because I have almost no self-control and might end up being addicted to it if I win big.


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

It doesn't really interest me but I think people should be allowed to do it if they want, just so long as it's their own money that they're gambling with. I definitely disapprove of gambling with family funds for instance


----------



## Coach (Feb 25, 2017)

The most gambling I do is on 2p coin pushers at the seaside


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of gaming and gambling. I can play 3 or 4 games per day.  It's super fun esp when you win


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2017)

Idk lmao I'm pretty okay with people gambling as long as they're gambling with their own money and not other people's money. I mean I personally wouldn't do it as a lifestyle (though I wanted to try going to a casino ever since I was a kid but 21's the minimum age for that so I have to wait a few more years ugh) but it's people's own choice whether they want to place their bets on uncertainty. It's their responsibility and their own fault if they lose though, so they _should_ know their own limits. Not that I'm affected, unless, as I said, some people (tagging @/certain government officials) use the tax payers' money on bets like these. That's corruption.


----------



## Greys0n (Sep 20, 2017)

i like gamgling, some online cssinos are free


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes as long as you know what the limit is and don't go insane with it


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Of course, no reason to not.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

Should be more regulated than it is and less ads everywhere. Also more help for addicted people seeing how easy it is to get into (at least online, I've never been to or tried RL ones).


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 20, 2017)

i guess i kind of gamble


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 20, 2017)

My dad had a gambling problem to the point where he gambled our car away so no, I'm not too fond of gambling. I think casinos are a scam anyways. The numbers are never in your favor. i think most casinos here are run by native americans and i'm pretty sure it's probably them getting back at everyone for taking their land okay that's a stretch i'm jking lmao


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't at all. I mean, if it's like spare change you wouldn't mind losing any way and only sporadic, it's alright? But it can get addictive, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm neutral to gambling, I think it's a waste of money, and you never win, but it's their money, so they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## MayorMissy (Sep 23, 2017)

to me, i really don't care. if it's becoming a addiction and you're losing money due to it, then that's when i start to care


----------



## Greys0n (Oct 3, 2017)

I approve gambling 'cause it may bring many positive feelings.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

i don't really have an opinion on it. just like anything that has the possibility of addiction, it's fine in moderation. just like... dont let it ruin your whole life or anything.


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 3, 2017)

I've never gambled and probably never will. But if you gamble I don't really care as long as you don't lose all your money doing it.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 20, 2018)

Gambling can be fun if you know when to stop


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 20, 2018)

I don?t see why people would have a problem with it. If someone else wants to spend their life savings on gambling then go for it, I have no place telling others what they can and can?t do with their money. I myself wouldn?t gamble though


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with gambling, it's just that people can get addicted to it and doing so could lead to negative consequences. There is also a time and place for gambling, like at a casino or friends house but not at school or work.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 21, 2018)

Ye it's fine I'd only gamble at a derby though because those are fun


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2018)

It almost destroyed my father. 

I got into a bit, then quit. 

I am absolutely against gambling.


----------



## biibii (Jun 15, 2020)

i mean, players gotta play.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

i don’t really have a problem with it. i’ve never done it but as long as you aren’t doing it in excess and it’s not beginning to impact your life or finances negatively, i say go for it


----------

